# Mullets are Hazardous!!!



## cali_tkdbruin (Aug 19, 2003)

If you're currently sporting a mullet 'do, I suggest getting a normal haircut, especially if you work around machinery. Check out this story:

http://www.jimrome.com/home/article/article_2.html 


"Cut the mullet or stop the roller coaster, but you cant have it both ways."


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

O.K.  he was lube-ing the roller coaster...... with the grease in his hair?


----------



## Kroy (Sep 9, 2003)

It's amazing how many mullets are still around. Does anyone posting at Martial Talk have a mullet? If so post it and we'll have a mullet contest.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2003)

Uh... that link too me to an article about hating magicians...


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 9, 2003)

Me too...


but being in West Virginia has shown me plently of mullets...even the campus bus driver -- well, the chick -- had a crew cut mullet and i thought she was a he...oops


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *but being in West Virginia has shown me plently of mullets...even the campus bus driver -- well, the chick -- had a crew cut mullet and i thought she was a he...oops *



..yeah...that happens often here...those farm girls have bicips the size of my neck....


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..yeah...that happens often here...those farm girls have bicips the size of my neck.... *



*ahems*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

oh...hi...Tess.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *oh...hi...Tess.    *



I don't have a mullet and I'm not a farm girl..and well my biceps are ..errrr.. *makes a mental note to measure your neck tomorrow*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..yeah...that happens often here...those farm girls have bicips the size of my neck.... *



Uhhh...


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

..measure my neck...hmphs.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..measure my neck...hmphs. *



well I sure hope your neck is bigger than my bicep.. *will  put you in a headlock tomorrow.. oh yeah~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by KenpoTess
> **will  put you in a headlock tomorrow.. oh yeah~!! *



hrm...should be interesting.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...should be interesting.   *



*Thinking of mullet haired dudes.. do we have any at the school..

Yes it will be most interesting *G*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

no...not anymore...Max left....along with his salted gi...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no...not anymore...Max left....along with his salted gi... *



Gag


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

...I've never seen a black gi turn white....bleh.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...I've never seen a black gi turn white....bleh. *



Gawd he was so nasty.. *venting about Students and their lack of hygiene.. soo glad he's gone~!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 9, 2003)

...along with his raptor claw toe nails...::shudder...::


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...along with his raptor claw toe nails...::shudder...:: *



Oh Geeze. you had to remind me of that.. *twitches n' shudders .. *tourettes is coming on~!!!

Man he drew blood numerous times on people with those horrendous talons~!!


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...along with his raptor claw toe nails...::shudder...:: *



Now that's just plain nasty!


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *..yeah...that happens often here...those farm girls have bicips the size of my neck.... *


You are just jealous.


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I don't have a mullet and I'm not a farm girl..and well my biceps are ..errrr.. *makes a mental note to measure your neck tomorrow* *


carefull you don't choke him in the process.


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *hrm...should be interesting.   *


I get to help her.


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> **Thinking of mullet haired dudes.. do we have any at the school..
> 
> Yes it will be most interesting *G* *


not any more, but we did.


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *no...not anymore...Max left....along with his salted gi... *


Max did not leave, he was thrown out.


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *Now that's just plain nasty! *


Be glad you didn't see him, blech.





btw: Doesn't George have a mullet?


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

Salted...gi...? i am NOT  askin!


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Salted...gi...? i am NOT  askin! *


Max never washed hi s balck gi, he wore it, sweat like Dante, and then threw it in his car and left it there until next class.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

*spasmotic twitch*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

*testing my new avatar*


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

:iws: See, I told you, mindless clones....


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *:iws: See, I told you, mindless clones.... *




*pout* I'm not *completely* mindless!


...just mostly


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> **pout* I'm not completely mindless!
> 
> 
> ...just mostly  *


Ok, I will agree that you are mostly mindless


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

:-offtopic 

Neither of you sport Mullets.. though I do remember a time when Seig did.. *snorts*


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

Mullets still scare me. Rat-tails too...there was a kid in high school that sported one *shudder*


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *:-offtopic
> 
> Neither of you sport Mullets.. though I do remember a time when Seig did.. *snorts* *


There was also a time when my hair was all one length and as long as yours.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *There was also a time when my hair was all one length and as long as yours. *



I was very disturbed when we would go to a restaurant and the waitress came over with a cheery.. " Hi Ladies"  
*Grumbling*

braided his hair. .and lopped that sucker off ~!!!


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I was very disturbed when we would go to a restaurant and the waitress came over with a cheery.. " Hi Ladies"
> *Grumbling*
> 
> braided his hair. .and lopped that sucker off ~!!! *


But the look on their faces was funnier than hell when they saw the beard.  I told them I worked at the circus.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *But the look on their faces was funnier than hell when they saw the beard.  I told them I worked at the circus. *



WORM


----------



## Seig (Sep 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *WORM *


I prefer the term erythrobate.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

My roommate had a mullet.  He used to say it made him look like Kiefer Sutherland.  I would cruelly reply...

"Yeah If Keifer Sutherland was Fat, and still had a mullet."

He Cut it off.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

harsh, dude, harsh.

my sister, emily, and I scared my mom once by claiming she had a mullet. mom gave us that glare she gives daughters when she aint amused. but it was fun while it happened!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 10, 2003)

Not to change the subject but why do so many people I know (well ok, I dont KNOW you but you know what I mean) have sisters named Emily???

That makes 4!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)

Probably because Emily is the most popular name in the US right now.

and Tess (or Seig).... how bout posting some Seig pics? I don't remember ever seeing a pic of him, and now that you're talkin' mullets... this I have GOT to see.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

Why do I know so many ppl named Chris...both male and female! I swear, I'm nearing or past 10...and that's just around here!

As for Emily's...must be a popular name...*shrugs* i have a unique name...Abbey (well, Abigail -- i hate it sounds too Victorian)


*poof* back to the topic!

So, how 'bout them mullets at Wal Mart!


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 10, 2003)

hmm...

my guess would be because Chris/Kris is short for:

Christopher, Christophe, Christian, Christine, Christina, Kristin, Christy, Krista, Crystal, and many other variations thereof.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 10, 2003)

...hrm...more useless facts...Abbey...what have you started..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

*grin*

ok...i'll quit with the useless facts now then yet here.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *i'll quit with the useless facts now then yet here. *



... ...is that English..


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 10, 2003)

nope!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 10, 2003)

...hrm..thought not.


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm somewhere around the level of that apple gummy package ya gave randy this morning, beast.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 11, 2003)

...be happy you're not an eskimo child with red cheeks....:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Probably because Emily is the most popular name in the US right now.
> 
> and Tess (or Seig).... how bout posting some Seig pics? I don't remember ever seeing a pic of him, and now that you're talkin' mullets... this I have GOT to see.
> ...


Not likely to happen, Seig spends very little time in front of a camera and when someone takes his picture without his permission he acts like Sean Penn


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> * when someone takes his picture without his permission he acts like Sean Penn *



Really?  When someone takes your picture you become a lousy actor who only has about 2 facial expressions?

OH wait... I see what you mean... hehe


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

*Nudges back on topic*


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 11, 2003)

> *Nudges back on topic*


Didn't you already say nudges don't work with this bunch we have here?  Perhaps you could threaten to super glue mullet wigs on everyones head.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Didn't you already say nudges don't work with this bunch we have here?  Perhaps you could threaten to super glue mullet wigs on everyones head. *



heheee thinking I should get their pics and do just that ~!!!!


*PUSHES * Nudges* Don't make me resort to the    :btg:


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 11, 2003)

wow! i'm on topic!

a philly radio station (Y100 [100.3]) hosts the Silver Mullet Millitia every Phillies opener. It must be a scary sight for fans and players alike to see a group of about 20-30 with shiny fake silver mullet wigs. *shudders at the thought*


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Max did not leave, he was thrown out. *



Did he get thrown out for bad hygene, or something else?

On Topic: Come on people! Ya know that most Martial artists over the age of 35 are still stuck in the 80's. I'll bet that @ least 1/4 of Martial Talk still sports "a party in the back"! LOL

In fact...get ready, I am going to get a poll going!


----------



## TheRustyOne (Sep 14, 2003)

Has anyone seen the ad for the new sitcom called "The Mullets"? OMGosh! scary stuff! mullets in multitude frighten me, and the two main guys have 'em....


*hides*


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *Did he get thrown out for bad hygene, or something else?
> 
> *


No, he was thrown out for intentionally hurting minors


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *Has anyone seen the ad for the new sitcom called "The Mullets"? OMGosh! scary stuff! mullets in multitude frighten me, and the two main guys have 'em....
> 
> 
> *hides* *



Damn it! I missed the first show!! 
I even wrote myself a mental note to watch the show but I still missed it.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 14, 2003)

> I even wrote myself a mental note to watch the show but I still missed it.



You didn't forget.  It was a subconcious defense mechanism that your mind used to keep you from overloading on mullets en-masse.:rofl:


----------

